# Premium Channel Premieres: May 2010



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

NOTE - this is just a placeholder (copy of the April info) for now as I work on updating where possible.

_Hopefully this thread will be updated as information becomes available and folks are able to post the information here. As always, everyone will hopefully of course appreciate any information you may be able to add (such as the always helpful Pablo has been able to provide, along with other members here too! :up. If you find the information useful, you may wish to subscribe to this thread so you'll receive e-mails as information is added _

All Premiere's on Saturdays, unless otherwise noted.
All times east unless otherwise noted.

Note please that I haven't confirmed that the programs I have listed are actually premiering for the first time on these channels. These programs may have been shown on channels, or on other nites before the dates shown. The information below is just a look at the list of movies and major programs that are upcoming and seem to be showing for the 'first time' (on the network that is shown) on the dates noted.

Starz! has NOT yet posted their programming highlights. HBO has (finally! 2 days later than promised).

NOTE that I've not updated everything yet. Please be patient as I try to get things edited throughout this copy of April's info and/or fill in thanks to help from other members here 

*Note* to HBO personnel - the 'new' Flash based schedule looks purty, but is not necessarily any more useful than the old traditional website had been, and especially not more useful than what you used to have. More especially so when you only let someone advance the schedule halfway through the following month!! 

*HBO*
The highly anticipated made-for-HBO mini-series *The Pacific* continues in May as it comes to it's conclusion (10 episodes total). Fans of _Band of Brothers_, _Saving Private Ryan_ and similar quality series/films related to World War II will likely consider this can't miss programming.
HBO's downloadable schedule for April highlights *The Special Relationship* (*HBO*Films, a dramatization that traces former U.K. prime minister Tony Blair's relationships with Bill Clinton and George W. Bush) on May 29, as well as *The Hangover* and *Broadstreet Bullies* (think Hockey, Philly Flyers).

*Broadstreet Bullies* (--original HBO film--) 5/4 10pm
*Ice Age: Dawn of the Dinosaurs* (Ray Romano, Queen Latifah, Denis Leary, John Leguizamo and the Leguizamo family (seriously, check the credits list), Simon Pegg, Jane Lynch, Bill Hader and many others) 5/1 8pm
*Land of the Lost* (Wil Ferrell, Danny McBride, Anna Friel, Sleestaks, Matt Lauer) 5/8 8pm
*World Championship Boxing* (Williams vs. Cintron) 5/8 9:45pm
*The Hangover* (Mike Tyson  Bradley Cooper, Ed Helms, Zach Galifianakis, Justin Bartha, Heather Graham, a Baby, a Tiger, Ken Jeong, Jeffrey Tambor) 5/15 9pm
*My Sister's Keeper* (Abigail Breslin, Cameron Diaz, Walter Raney, Sofia Vassilieva) 5/22 8pm
*The Special Relationship* (Michael Sheen, Dennis Quaid, Helen McCrory, Hope Davis, Adam Godley, others) 5/29 8pm

I've been enthralled with _The Pacific_ and will be sad when it ends. Definitely good quality programming.
_The Hangover_ was a riot. I realize that there are some spoilers in the actors list I've posted here, but then again those same things were revealed in the trailers and ads for the film.

*Cinemax*
HBO's downloadable schedule for April tells us that May's highlights includes *Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen* and *Drag Me to Hell*.

*17 Again* (Zac Efron, Matthew Perry, Leslie Mann, Michelle Trachtenberg, Allison Miller, Thomas Lennon) 5/1 8pm (already premiered)
*Fast & Furious* (Vin Diesel, Paul Walker, Jordana Brewster, Michelle Rodriguez, John Ortiz, others) 5/8 8pm
*Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen* (Shia LaBeouf, Megan Fox, John Turturro, Kevin Dunn, Julie White, Transformers) 5/15 9pm
*Drag Me to Hell* (Alison Lohman, Justin Long, Lorna Raver, Dileep Rao, David Paymer, Adriana Barraza, Chelcie Ross, Reggie Lee) 5/22 9pm
*My Life in Ruins* (Nia Vardalos, Richard Dreyfuss, Alexis Georgoulis, Alistair McGowan, Harland Williams, Rachel Dratch, Caroline Goodall, Ian Ogilvy, others) 5/29 8pm

I still have _Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen_ on Blu-ray somewhere in my stack of unwatched stuff. I'll get to it eventually though I have low expectations for it.
_My Life in Ruins_ was better than I thought it would be. Mostly a date-night type flick, or something that the females in the household would like, but not that bad. The scenery pretty much steals the show. If you've got an HDTV, definitely try to catch it and watch as it should look gorgeous on an HD set (I saw it on Blu-ray and yes, it was very purty!)

*Starz/Encore channels*
Starz has _Julie & Julia_ and _The Proposal_ coming in April.

*Pandorum* (Dennis Quaid, Ben Foster, Cam Gigandet, Antje Traue, Cung Le, Eddie Rouse, Norman Reedus, others) 5/8
*G-Force* (Rodents) 5/15
*Up* (Edward Asner, Christopher Plummer, Delroy Lindo, John Ratzenberger, David Kaye, Jordan Nagai, Bob Peterson, Elie Docter, others) 5/15

_Up_ was a great movie. Family friendly but not just for youngsters. One of Pixar's finest, but so aren't they all? 
G-Force is directly aimed at youngsters so I've passed on it completely.

*Showtime*
Now that Showtime has posted their schedule I've filled in a few of the blanks (with thanks to other members for some of the information :up. It looks like their premieres will be Kevin Smith's *Zack and Miri Make a Porno* and Woody Allen's *Vicky Cristina Barcelona* (Wow, what a juxtaposition of directorial talent, or so some might say ). Other than that, it'll be Showtime originals, boxing, or other films that have been around a while.

*Zack and Miri Make a Porno* (Elizabeth Banks, Seth Rogen, Craig Robinson, Gerry Bednob, Jason Mewes, Traci Lords, Katie Morgan) 5/1/2010 9pm
*Vicky Cristina Barcelona* (Rebecca Hall, Scarlett Johansson, Chris Messina, Patricia Clarkson, Kevin Dunn, Julio Perillán, Javier Bardem) 5/8/2010 9pm
*Strikeforce: Overeem vs. Rogers* 5/15/2010 10pm
*Showtime Championship Boxing: Vazquez vs. Marquez IV* 5/22/2010 9pm

_Zack and Miri make a Porno_ is a funny film though definitely more than a little crude.

*The Movie Channel*
It looks like The Movie Channel will be continuing their *Splatterday* on Saturdays line-up of horror themed films (double feature of horror themed movies on Saturday nites actually) for June.
(If you aren't a horror fan then it seems that The Movie Channel is going to have slim pickin's for you )


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Cinemax will have 17 Again on 5/1, which already premiered previously.

Starz premieres: Pandorum (5/8), G-Force (5/15), Up (5/22).


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

pablo said:


> Cinemax will have 17 Again on 5/1, which already premiered previously.
> 
> Starz premieres: Pandorum (5/8), G-Force (5/15), Up (5/22).


Thanks, information updated slightly above.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Cinemax: Fast & Furious (5/8), Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen (5/15), Drag Me to Hell (5/22), My Life in Ruins (5/29)


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Looking forward to Pandorum even though it received largely negative reviews.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks again to Pablo for the updated information. We're still missing a little of HBO's information since they don't let you peek that far ahead in their schedule now. Hopefully we'll get that information soon.


----------



## ptuck874 (Aug 12, 2007)

Dario33 said:


> Looking forward to Pandorum even though it received largely negative reviews.


same thing here (I am hoping for a culty type event horizon with it  ), though I stress to people that haven't seen drag me to hell, to watch that one, a great flick


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

HBO will have The Hangover on 5/15.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Added the info on what is airing on 5/22, and also included the air date for Broad Street Bullies.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

bdowell;

Should Epix be added to the list ... or do they premier on a different night?


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Henry said:


> bdowell;
> 
> Should Epix be added to the list ... or do they premier on a different night?


I'd be happy to add them but have no idea what night they premiere stuff. I should pay more attention to them since I have them on my FiOS system and could watch what they have, but I haven't paid any real attention to them because I didn't have the channel activated before about a month ago and still primarily watch most TV via DirecTV (which doesn't yet have Epix as a channel).

If you or someone else finds the schedule information and adds in it a reply I'll gladly format and add it above. :up:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

bdowell said:


> I'd be happy to add them but have no idea what night they premiere stuff. I should pay more attention to them since I have them on my FiOS system and could watch what they have, but I haven't paid any real attention to them because I didn't have the channel activated before about a month ago and still primarily watch most TV via DirecTV (which doesn't yet have Epix as a channel).
> 
> If you or someone else finds the schedule information and adds in it a reply I'll gladly format and add it above. :up:


Does it matter if the premier is on other than a Saturday?


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Henry said:


> Does it matter if the premier is on other than a Saturday?


Nope, just provide the day of the week/date and it'll be posted accordingly (and noted as to which day of the week it airs)


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Henry said:


> Does it matter if the premier is on other than a Saturday?


Not at all. HBO and the others constantly premiere lesser-known movies mid-week,


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

what the hell happend to starz ?

they uesd to be so good


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Speaking of Starz, Starz Edge will premiere "Adoration" on 5/5 at 3:20 PM. I don't think it's been shown anywhere yet.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

And a heads-up on Starz in June: 

6/5: District 9
6/12: Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs
6/19: Michael Jackson's This Is It


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

pablo said:


> And a heads-up on Starz in June:
> 
> 6/5: District 9
> 6/12: Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs
> 6/19: Michael Jackson's This Is It


Wow ... nice line-up.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Movie Premieres May 1 - May 7 (All times EDT)

May 1 

HBO 

Dragonball: Evolution 6:30 PM
Justin Chatwin, Chow Yun-Fat, Emmy Rossum. (2009) A young warrior must collect a series of mystical objects. Based on the manga by Akira Toriyama.

Showtime Extreme 

Five Minutes of Heaven 8:25 PM
Liam Neeson, James Nesbitt, Anamaria Marinca. (2009) With peace declared in Northern Ireland, a man secretly plans to avenge his brother's long-ago murder at the hands of a UVF.

May 2

SHO

Igor 6:30 PM
Voice of: John Cusack, Steve Buscemi, John Cleese. (2008) Animated fable about a cliché hunchbacked evil scientist's assistant who aspires to become a scientist himself, much to the displeasure of the rest of the evil science community.

Epix

The Cove 8:00 PM
(2009) A former dolphin trainer, Richard O'Barry becomes an activist to end dolphin slaughter in Japan. 


May 3

HBO

Observe and Report 9:00 PM
Seth Rogen, Ray Liotta, Michael Pena. (2009) A mall security officer wants to prove his prowess by catching a flasher. 

May 6

HBO

Shorts 6:30 PM
Jon Cryer, William H. Macy, Leslie Mann. (2009) The appearance of a wish-granting rock leads to chaos in the small town of Black Falls. 

May 7

HBO 

Fighting 10:00 AM
Channing Tatum, Terrence Howard, Zulay Henao. (2009) A scam artist introduces a young man to New York's bare-knuckle street-fighting circuit.

The Spirit 10:00 PM
Gabriel Macht, Samuel L. Jackson, Sarah Paulson. (2008) A rookie cop, believed to be dead, fights crime in Central City.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I would confirm any EPiX programming info from the EPG with the EPiX web site. The EPG has some bad scheduling info in it.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Henry said:


> I would confirm any EPiX programming info from the EPG with the EPiX web site. The EPG has some bad scheduling info in it.


I saw that, it seems to be correct starting this afternoon..


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

russ9 said:


> I saw that, it seems to be correct starting this afternoon..


Good. I'll re-create some timers then.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks, russ, but as far as I can see those are not premieres, unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

pablo said:


> Thanks, russ, but as far as I can see those are not premieres, unless I'm mistaken.


Every one is listed as a premiere in the schedule guide, it is possible that they played on a sub channel or in HBO's case on Cinemax, but I did my best.

I was surprised to see The Spirit show up (not that it is rated very well...), I don't recall seeing that in the schedule before.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Movie Premieres May 9 - 16 (EDT)

Tues May 11 2:00am

HBO

The Last House on the Left (2009)
Tony Goldwyn, Monica Potter, Garret Dillahunt. After their daughter is assaulted and left for dead, a couple take revenge on the assailants, who have taken shelter at the couple's house. 

Sunday May 16 8:00pm 

Epix
G.I. Joe: The Rise of Cobra (2009) 
Dennis Quaid, Channing Tatum, Marlon Wayans. Directed by Stephen Sommers (The Mummy), this live action extravaganza follows the explosive adventures of a diverse and highly specialized military unit (think Village People with guns) as they protect the globe from Cobra -- an evil organization lead by a ruthless arms dealer.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Looks like Starz premier of "UP" has slipped by a week. Their web site now show it airing on Saturday, May 22, instead of the 15th.


----------



## brian70461 (May 14, 2010)

Just wanted to say thank you so much for the release dates. I've looked everyone online for one spot to find release dates for the premium channels and this is the only place. I appreciate the work and the posting of the movie premiere dates. I've been looking here for the past month, but wanted to register and say thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome aboard, brian70461. Hope you like it here.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Event Reminder:* Epix 1 will be showing _"The Curious Case of Benjamin Button"_ tonight at 11:30PM (E). I don't know if this is a premiere.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Event Reminder: *Starz will be premiering Disney/Pixar's _"UP"_ at 9PM (E) Saturday, May 22.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

HDNet will premiere a new series, Svetlana, on 5/27 at 10:30.


----------

